# off work - can't afford mortgage payments



## sarryan1 (10 May 2008)

im just wondering if ant body can help me with a few questions, im a single mother of one with mortgage repayments of 1015 montly with iib

im currently out of work sick and will be for maybe 4 to 6 weeks im not recieveing any sick pay from my employment just goverment which is not enough to pay my mortgage not to mention keep de hse going is ther any possible way of stopping my payments for two months as i need to get better and wont if i dont take doctors advice and stay away from work . i dont have mortgage protection either


----------



## LDFerguson (10 May 2008)

*Re: mortgage*

Contact IIB Homeloans and request a payment break of two to three months.  

How did you get on with some of the other suggestions in this thread?


----------



## sarryan1 (10 May 2008)

*Re: mortgage*

havent really sorted out anything financially and now ave run myself into the ground by working so hard to try and make ends meet its so hard been a single mom i ave a good job but have to work dam hard 50 to 60 hrs a week to earn 38000 it just does seem fair sometimes


----------



## sarryan1 (10 May 2008)

*Re: mortgage*

will take on board advise im new to this site thanks


----------



## cazmayo (14 May 2008)

Hi,

Get a mortgage holiday!  I have just had one from First Active for the same reason as yourself- serious illness.  Dont keep struggling, write to them requesting payment on holiday due to ill health.  They can give up to 6 months, I got 3 months.

Hope you better soon.
Kind Regards
Caz


----------



## evi3 (15 May 2008)

Ring your bank and tell them the situation it's a short term situation and they will try and help you if they can, if you haven't had problems affording the mortgage before most likely they will be sympathetic to your problem! 

Get well soons


----------



## Jimbobp (15 May 2008)

If the bank does allow you a payment holiday it will probably be only a once off. You should look into an income protection policy after you go back to work. You're in a fairly precarious situation as the only breadwinner in the family and a policy like this will give you peace of mind and protection if you're out of work longterm. (I'm a broker by the way, but I'm sure others will advise the same)

Best of luck


----------



## TheBlock (15 May 2008)

I'm unsure if IIB give mortgage breaks. I don't believe they do but they do allow you go interest only for a period if that is of any help. Best bet is to contcat as soon as possible and explian your situation.


----------



## And76 (15 May 2008)

I'd also try and speak with work, no good to work or your family if its making you sick!!


----------



## dutz (21 May 2008)

contact iib straight away as you dont want this to affect your credit rating


----------



## sarryan1 (28 May 2008)

thanks all. i did contact iibthey were v slow in getting back to me and when they did they said they couldnt help me with payment break , aslo i have been to the HSE twice before and no help from them either


----------



## annR (29 May 2008)

Is there anything your employer can do for you?  It may be worth your while looking around at other jobs to see if they have better conditions or if you could earn the same on less hours.  Other employers may make better provisions for sick leave too.


----------



## Rose (29 May 2008)

Have you tried MABS, they are usually very helpful and well worth calling to them


----------



## Flax (29 May 2008)

I don't mean to be stating the obvious, but going forward it would be a good idea to start saving a bit of money every month so this kind of situation won't happen again.


----------



## PM1234 (29 May 2008)

sarryan1 said:


> thanks all. i did contact iibthey were v slow in getting back to me and when they did they said they couldnt help me with payment break , aslo i have been to the HSE twice before and no help from them either



Did you ask about going interest only for a couple of months? Although I'm unsure if this will be of much help if you are really struggling. 

It might be worth giving the head office of IIB a call and asking them if you could come to some sort of 'arrangement' for short term reduced payments.    Lenders should try to help in some way if they see you are trying. It is important to take some measures before missed payments affect your credit rating.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## mug (7 Aug 2008)

What you need to get is a moratorium ie.a break from your mortgage. We got one from iib last year because my husband had to have an emergency transplant. I wish you luck as my experience of dealing with them was not a positive experience.


----------



## z101 (7 Aug 2008)

write a very complete letter to manager of customer service of 'Head' Office. explain FULLY your situation - emphasing your temporary health issue and how normally its not a problem to pay. I would emphasise that this very temporary but unfortunate situation can be easily dealt with, but could also get out of control if 'someone' does afford you some understanding. Tell them you have exhausted all avenues and ask for their suggestions. I think under the current climate, and if your letter can reach the right person, their protocol on giving breaks might be tested..


----------



## LadyJane (8 Aug 2008)

Flax said:


> I don't mean to be stating the obvious, but going forward it would be a good idea to start saving a bit of money every month so this kind of situation won't happen again.



I think this is a bit insulting and rubbing salt in the wounds of the OP. As a single mother raising a family on one income, I doubt there is anything left at the end of the month.


----------



## HAPPYFEET (9 Aug 2008)

You cant get a break no matter where you turn.What has this country turned into??Pay your mortgage through your credit card for 2 months if possible, and if not ask family or close friends for help.Then Look at other options post this.It's not an easy time...,when your out sick and can't pay your mortgage the social welfare officer should help pay your interest.This I know as a neighbour went through the same problem.Or else stuff IIB and don't pay it until you can....... best of luck


----------



## sidzer (9 Aug 2008)

Try family or friends...... or maybe V de P.... Best of luck.


----------

